# Thunderpower 40c 5000



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I have 6 packs of 5000 mah 40 c Thunderpower packs for sale ...The only reason to sell is because oval is going to 1 celll.

The price is 80.00 per pack plus 5.00 shipping to lower 48 states ..



Email is [email protected]


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

pics?


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

there in like new condition cant download pics but they are in great shae and very fast SRM


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*lipo*

can you discharge and post some numbers????


----------

